# My first grandson arrived last night



## JohnXRV (Oct 31, 2018)

And they've named him MASON

I am so proud

John


----------



## David612 (Oct 31, 2018)

Congratulations!
I’m a new father and with the loss of my father it really hits home how important family is.


----------



## WX2CIB (Oct 31, 2018)

Congratulations brother John! Congratulations brother David and also sorry about your loss!

Bro. Dave Pechey 
Senior Steward 
Philadelphia Lodge No 916
Philadelphia, NY


----------



## Winter (Oct 31, 2018)

Mazel tov! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 31, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## Bloke (Nov 16, 2018)

Belated Congratulations !!!


----------



## Mrredsand9 (Dec 10, 2018)

Congrats Brother John!


----------

